# filters hob vs sponge on sand



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

im currently using 2 hob filters for my 10g on a tank with white sand and the bottom is still full of debris. would switching to 2 mini sponge filters that will be placed in the sand be better at clearin up the stuff trapped on top of he sand?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope.... not really. The poop on top of the substrate is one of the drawbacks of using sand unfortunately.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

But so much easier to vacuum it ALL up.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

aw poop. see what i did there? haha


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i keep losing sand with vacuuming n its hard to go around he decro n plants


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> But so much easier to vacuum it ALL up.


yupyup!

sponge filters aren't really useful for collecting mulm.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have not vacuum the sand bottom of my 150g discus tank for probably 2-3 months. Never notice much poop. Have a dozen or so cories and maybe 6-8 BNP.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

a lot of looks to be decomposing waste n not poop. im trying to control the overferding too.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon also with HOB filter and a sponge filter. I first had the HOB and the poop weren't getting sucked up by the sponge filter. But when I put my HOB filter, it was strong enough to put current through out the tank and get the poops. I think my HOB is good for 40 gallon tank.

So maybe you could try to swap out the two HOB you got and use a stronger one?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

im running 2x marina slim10s on that 10g with 7tetra 2 oto and 4 cories and about 10 cherry shrimps.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Stir up the sand with your fingers first and then hover your hose over the sand to collect the floating debris. If you're siphoning into a bucket, just rinse the sucked up sand and toss back into the tank.


----------

